# moving to alberta



## smac (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My fiance got a job in Blackfalds, Alberta. We are due to move there pretty soon maybe 2-4 weeks, the problem is we have no idea where is best for us to move.
We have been on the net all the time looking at Blackfalds itself and Red deer but seem to be getting nowhere. I have been trying to look up bus routes or trains etc to see how he can get to work as we wont b driving at first and cant seem to find anything. Even looking for a hotel in Blackfalds is a nightmare as we need somewhere to stay for few days until we find somewhere to rent.

if anyone can help us i would really appreciate it, i know Blackfalds is pretty small but with him going to be working there it would prob suit us i feel

thanks

Chelle


----------

